# humminbird 561x oder allgemeine Hilfe einem Echolot Neuling



## winne77 (8. September 2014)

Hallo

Habe oben genanntes Echolot geschenkt bekommen.
Leider ist keine Deutsche Anleitung dabei und im Netz ist auch nichts zu finden.
Ich habe keinen blasen schimmer was die Benutzung eines Echolotes angeht.
Ein  paar Sachen habe ich im Netz gefunden,evtl. kann mir hier jemand tips  geben zu den Einstellungen,Ansicht,Erkennung usw. wäre über jede Hilfe  sehr Dankbar.


----------



## Blasse (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: humminbird 561x oder allgemeine Hilfe einem Echolot Neuling*

Hallo Winne,
habe auch das 561 und die Grundeintellungen habe ich gut hin bekommen, doch was ich nicht schaffe ist es so einzustellen das es mir meinen Köder anzeigt oder den Stein/Sandsack wie  er auf Grund sinkt beim auslegen der Wallermontage. Andere Echolote können das sehr gut und diese Anzeige wäre mir wichtig. Kannst du mir da Tipps geben?


----------



## Seewolf 01 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: humminbird 561x oder allgemeine Hilfe einem Echolot Neuling*

es ist ganz wichtig, dass der Geber genau senkrecht
zum Grund zeigt.
Lasse dein Köder doch einmal genau am Geber ins Wasser
und verfolge dann das Echo.


----------



## mlkzander (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: humminbird 561x oder allgemeine Hilfe einem Echolot Neuling*

ich hatte mit dem hummi auch so meine probleme, ich denke man kann die dinger so einstellen, dass man sieht was man will, aber ich hatte irgendwann schlichtweg keine lust mehr immer wieder an den einstellungen rumzufummeln.........

auf meinem dragonfly ging das auf anhieb, man kann/muss eben nicht so viel einstellen

auch auf einem garmin klappt das viel besser


----------



## Blasse (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: humminbird 561x oder allgemeine Hilfe einem Echolot Neuling*

Ja, es gibt sehr viele einstellungen und auch schon viel getestet doch bekomme es nicht hin und im Net finde ich auch nichts....waaa


----------



## FlitzeZett (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: humminbird 561x oder allgemeine Hilfe einem Echolot Neuling*

Mein Tipp fragt mal freundlich beim Echolotzentrum schlageter!

Da wurde mir geholfen und laut deren Aussage muss ein Händler auch eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung haben wenn er das Produkt verkauft.

Ich hab ein Hummi 688 cx Hd und bin zufrieden, hab jetzt auch das Autochart Karten Programm gekauft und auch das läuft bei mir gut

Ich hab einfach eine freundliche Email geschrieben und hatte schnell Hilfe...

Gruß


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: humminbird 561x oder allgemeine Hilfe einem Echolot Neuling*

Was ist das für ein Autochart Karten Programm?


----------

